# Year of the low baller in NJ



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I have given out plenty of bids and all seem to get underbid. I know I am in the range I guess some people are more hungry than others. And trust me I am one HUNGRY SOB so these people must be doing snow just to break even. ???? I hope we get slammed at least I still have 2 condo associations...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

MnM;907565 said:


> I have given out plenty of bids and all seem to get underbid. I know I am in the range I guess some people are more hungry than others. And trust me I am one HUNGRY SOB so these people must be doing snow just to break even. ???? I hope we get slammed at least I still have 2 condo associations...


I havent had too many problems by me in Rockaway, NJ.....this is my first year and I have around 23 drives now...

Too bad you're not closer, I'm looking for an irrigation guy to cover some of my properties (l landscape rest of year)


----------

